# Simplicity 7016 Front Wheels



## Simplicity7016 (Mar 4, 2015)

My tired old tractor has beyond repair front wheels.Can anyone tell me where or who has a pair to fit my Sovereign 7016?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Check with Brenda Knauss at www.sandylakeimp.com
or check with "Biggie*rat" on eBay. Biggie always has some wheels. 

They should have some previously owned wheels laying about. 
I opted for 4" wide rims and went with triribs. Makes tractor turn so easily.


----------



## Simplicity7016 (Mar 4, 2015)

Nothing at www.sandylakeimp.com and can't find Biggie*rat listings on ebay.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Simplicity 7016, Sometime today I'll try to contact biggie*rat and get permission to pass along his contact info. Come to think of it, I may have a couple of wide rims with tires I could part with. Kinda crazy week I have going here so....


----------



## Simplicity7016 (Mar 4, 2015)

*Simplicity Wheels*

Thanks so much for the help.I'm so anxious to get this little tractor up and running to see if the reliability is there and then I can invest in it some more and get it up to the condition it deserves.Your tractor by the way is looking great.I hope mine can come close to that soon.


----------

